# Настройка vpn-соединения

## rar14

Здравствуйте.

Пытаюсь установить Gentoo. Загружаюсь с загрузочного диска. И для того, чтобы я смог скачивать необходимые в ходе установки программы мне нужно подключение к Интернету. Объясните, как настроить VPN-подключение?

У меня есть: логин, пароль, маска подсети, массив, IP-адрес и шлюз.

----------

## fank

привет,

что ты подразумеваешь под термином "массив"?

какого типа VPN (pptp, l2tp ....)?

----------

## rar14

Вот, посмотрите, это рекомендации моего провайдера для настройки VPN-соединения под Linux: http://help.starnet.ru/instruction/pages/vpn_linux.html

Может, что-нибудь подсказать. А то я совсем чайник. Но очень хочется освоить эту ОС.

----------

## fank

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/ru/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#rp-pppoe

вот здесь есть мануал по настройке pppoe соединения в gentoo

но скорее всего тебе просто придется заполнить твой /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf как указано у провайдера, подставив свои значения

ETH='iface' - вот это у тебя будет скорее всего eth0 - это имя сетевого интерфейса

когда загрузишься в систему с лайвСД, выполни команду 

```
dmesg | grep eth
```

 и увидишь упоминания об обнаруженных сетевухах

сначала настрой её по мануалу (3.b. Автоматизированная настройка сети - в мануале)

потом выполни 

```
pppoe-start
```

и посмотри командой 

```
ifconfig
```

, появился ли в списке интерфейсов твой ppp0

плюс не забудь настроить маршрутизацию - правильнее всего это сделать путем добавления команды 

```
route add -net 10.10.0.0/16 gw 10.10.XXX.1
```

 в файл /etc/ppp/if-up.d/99_pppoe

или просто вбей в консоли сначала вручную

P.S. сам я не настраивал pppoe, но процедура думаю, такая, в крайнем случа, если конфиг не заработает, запусти сначала скрипт конфигурации 

```
pppoe-setup
```

 и вбей нужные параметры, потом 

```
pppoe-start
```

 и 

```
ifconfig
```

 чтобы убедиться что интерфейс создан

----------

## rar14

А как мне править файл (открыть на редактирование, отредактировать и сохранить)?

Файл будет находиться  ОЗУ?

На днях попробую. Спасибо вам. Но это видимо еще не все...

----------

## rar14

На этой команде grep eth система зависла.

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *rar14 wrote:*   

> На этой команде grep eth система зависла.

 

Вводить надо именно так как написано:

```
dmesg | grep eth
```

----------

## rar14

А если у меня два сетевых интерфейса - eth0 и eth1. И мне нужен eth1. Я его настраиваю. А потом как мне его сделать используемым интерфейсом? Т.е. когда я пытаюсь пинговать, откуда система будет знать какой я сетевой интерфейс использую? У меня настроен eth1, а она, может, пингует под сетевухой eth0. Помогите разобраться...

----------

## fank

сетевой интерфейс буквально "ведет" тебя в некую сеть

этот машрут прописывается в таблице маршрутизации

попробуй набрать в консоли команду 

```
ip r
```

она покажет текущие настройки маршрутизации

суть машрутизации заключается в простой истине - нужно явно указать, в какие сети через какой сетевой интерфейс ходить

например:

```
10.10.1.0/24 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.10.1.2
```

в данной строке указано, что в подсеть 10.10.1.0/24 нужно ходить через интерфейс с именем eth0 и этот интерфейс имеет адрес 10.10.1.2 - то есть в поле src каждого сетевого пакета будет подставлено это значение

```
default via 10.10.1.1 dev eth0  metric 100
```

эта строка указывает, что маршрут по умолчанию - это некий компьютер в данной сети с адресом 10.10.1.1, который "знает" куда потом перенаправлять пакеты

в твоем случае нужно указать 2 маршрута - один до VPN сервера, чтобы с ним соединиться - тут маршрут должен идти через модем и жлательно не быть default

второй - будет маршрут default, который автоматически пропишется при установлении VPN соединения - и он будет вести тебя во внешний мир, то есть интернет

если ты первый маршрут укажешь defaul, а такое может быть, то компьютер будет ориентироваться по их "значимости", или весу - это директива metric

чем больше значение этой директивы - тем "весомее" маршрут. Но лучше всего явно указать маршрут до VPN сервера, поскольку в случае двух default маршрутов тоже не все просто и есть свои нюансы.

----------

## rar14

Значит, с помощью утилиты net-setup установил для eth1 основные настройки: IP-адрес, Broadcast и Миску подсети. Командой ifconfig eth0 down отключил первый сетевой интерфейс. Командой ifconfig eth1 up - включил нужный мне. 

Если пишу ping -c 4 10.10.201.1 (это видимо мой шлюз) то пинг не проходит... Мне так советовали. Если пинг есть - значит дальше надо продолжать настраивать, если нету - то какие-то проблемы. Хотя я все делал правильно, вроде.

----------

## fank

чтобы добраться до хоста пингом, нужно быть либо в одной подсети с ним (см. маску подсети) либо указать шлюз, на котором правильно настроена маршрутизация

для того, чтобы узнать, где именно затык, используй tracepath, traceroute.

----------

## rar14

Спасибо. Уже установил соединение. Я использовал другую сетевую карту, та оказалась не совместимой с системой, видимо.

Сейчас с разметкой диска бьюсь.

У меня ЖД EDI, но через специальный переходник подсоединен к SATA-порту.

В Gentoo пишу: fdisk /dev/sha. На что мне выдается куча какой-то инфы и в конце написано Unable to read.

В чем трабл?

----------

## fank

 *Quote:*   

>  fdisk /dev/sha

 

может, /dev/sda?

смотри dmesg командой 

```
dmesg | less
```

там будут упоминания о твоих дисках

----------

## rar14

Посмотрите фото:

http://s47.radikal.ru/i116/0910/0f/56839672888f.jpg

Результат:

http://s52.radikal.ru/i137/0910/ee/72b76fc2174b.jpg

http://s16.radikal.ru/i190/0910/0f/d162cf11749f.jpg

----------

## fank

мда... ошибки у тебя какие-то

проверь кабели внимательно и настройки бивиса

а потом, если ошибки не исчезнут - ищи в инете по данной проблеме

ненормальности начинаются с 

status: {

error: {

----------

## rar14

Так, попробовал другой SATA-диск. Вроде, ошибок не выдает.

И так, пишу fdisk:

http://i075.radikal.ru/0910/d8/4d080cb2fa27.jpg

Не подскажите дальнейшие действия.

П.С.: Хочу сделать рабочую станцию для веб-программирования с десктопом KDE. Видимо, надо с учетом того, что я хочу получить размечать диск. Помогите советами.

----------

## fank

fdisk'у надо указать диск, с которым он должен работать:

```
fdisk /dev/sda
```

например, ты выделяешь 10 гиг на линукс

1 гиг - своп

1 гиг - /tmp

5 гиг - /var

остальное - / (корневой каталог)

/home можно повесить на отдельный раздел, но для начала для данных можно использовать и виндовые разделы (если, конечно они есть)

----------

## rar14

В общем, наверно разметка диск зависит от того чего я хочу. Я вкратце расскажу.

Мне нужна рабочая станция с графическим интерфейсом KDE для веб-программирования.

Не могли бы вы посоветовать подходящую разметку? Если можно по-подробней объясните. Я ведь только начинающий. Мне важно понять, что такое разметка, зачем она нужна и что есть ЖД для файловых систем Linux'а. И после того как разметка проведена, что делать следующим шагом?

----------

## fank

привет,

да вобщем-то та схема разметки, что я привел выше просто общая, согласно рекомендациям гуру и моего личного опыта

можно изначально поставить все на один раздел, а в процессе работы переразбить (правда, сделать это без бэкапа сложновато, либо нужно оставить свободное место на винте, которое потом можно занять под разделы)

особых неких требований к разметке не предъявляется, за исключением случаев повышения надежности или безопасности

единственное, что я всегда делал - /boot помещал на отдельный раздел, просто привычка со времен прочтения хэндбука

если затрудняешься с выбором размеров разделов, просто скажи сколько ты готов выделить под систему, а я подскажу уже конкретно с цифрами

 *Quote:*   

> Мне важно понять, что такое разметка, зачем она нужна и что есть ЖД для файловых систем Linux'а.

 

разметка - буквально разбиение некоего объема носителя на разделы

фактически это запись о размерах и местоположении разделов в специальном секторе с номером 0 в начале каждого физического носителя

называется эта запись - таблица разделов, содержит номера первого и последнего сектора, а также информацию о типе раздела, которые отведены под данный раздел

подробнее почитай в википедии или еще где-нить

на раздел можно поместить ФС, в терминах ДОС - отформатировать раздел

ФС - это таблица с инфой о файлах (метаданные) и сами файлы (данные).

есть еще отдельный вид раздела - своп, это просто раздел, куда данные могут складываться при нехватке оперативной памяти для её освобождения

после разметки диска нужно создать ФС на каждом из разделов, выделить своп (размер свопа обычно делают в полтора раза больше объема оперативной памяти), потом на ФС создать дерево каталогов

сначала нужно смонтировать корневую ФС

далее, если используются отдельные разделы для каталогов, их тоже нужно смонтировать

например, для моей схемы:

mkdir /mnt/gentoo

mount /dev/ROOT /mnt/gentoo

mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot

mkdir /mnt/gentoo/var

mkdir /mnt/gentoo/tmp

mount /dev/TMP /mnt/gentoo/tmp

mount /dev/BOOT /mnt/gentoo/boot

mount /dev/VAR /mnt/gentoo/var

ну и так далее по хэндбуку (mount /proc, /dev, chroot /mnt/gentoo)

----------

## Fogginz

Вечная тема на linux-форумах. XD

----------

